# Swiss Francs or Euros?



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

We are off in three weeks on our first trip abroad in the van.

4 weeks in France, Germany & Switzerland. Yippee    

My question to all you seasoned travellers. Are Euros readily accepted in Switzerland or should I take some Swiss Francs as well?

I may not buy for a few days as the pound seems to be on the up at the moment  

Graham


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I would take a smattering of Swiss Francs.

Steve


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I always use Swiss Francs in Switzerland.

The public transport machines only accept CHF for the buses etc.

Ben


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swiss francs*

Hi

From my experience, Euro are accepted, but the conversion from Euro to Swiss will cost you money. Take some SFR.

Russell


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Graham,

at most places in Switzerland it will be no problem to pay in Euro, however they will give change in Francs, and they will calculate the exchange rates (slightly) more in their favour than a bank or exchange office would do.

So I would recommend to either take some Francs with you, or - even better - get them out of a machine on location.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone. 4 replies in 15 minutes - amazing!

Swiss Francs it is then.

Steve, I just have to work out how much a 'smattering' will buy me in Switzerland 8O :roll: 

Graham


----------



## billmac (May 25, 2005)

Hi Graham,
Just to add, if you have to buy motorway tax, this is only payable in swiss cash.

Bill


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just a quick clarification, you can pay for your vignette in €uros but you will get change in Swiss Francs.

Pete


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks Bill and Pete.

I already have the vignette 8)


----------

